# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Магазин лицензионного ПО

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

администрация сообщает об открытии сервиса интернет-магазина программного обеспечения, связанного с информационной безопасностью. Сервис предоставлен компанией Allsoft в рамках действующих партнерских соглашений. Попасть в магазин можно по соответствующей ссылке в меню сайта проекта.

В настоящее время мы занимаемся подгонкой дизайна магазина. Ваши пожелания и предложения принимаются в этой теме.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Предложение организовать какие-нибудь скидки или для всех посетителей, ики хотя бы для особо отличившихся.

----------


## anton_dr

Такой возможности не существует. Однако, прибыль планируется пустить в том числе и на поощрение участников.

----------


## CKYHC

Из Firefox английского при открытии ссылки на магазин - "кракозябры", так как у меня кодировка Western по умолчанию.

Проставьте тег charset.

----------


## ed13

Ребяты, задумка хорошая, но исполнение, извините меня, весьма хреновое... Отсутствует система поиска продукта, расположение продуктов в разделах лишено логики... Могли бы хотя бы по алфавиту разложить, так и этого нет  :Huh: ... Я уж не говорю о ценах... После того, как зашел и глянул, никакого желания воспользоваться сервисом не возникло...  :Angry:

----------


## Muzzle

действительно, без поиска и сортировки далеко не уехать...

----------


## NickGolovko

Мы можем влиять, к сожалению, только на графику. Все остальное принадлежит Allsoft со всеми вытекающими обстоятельствами. Впрочем, проект "партнерского магазина" относительно новый, так что, думаю, авторы проекта открыты для сотрудничества. Мы постараемся донести до них ваше мнение.

----------


## Iceman

> Ребяты, задумка хорошая, но исполнение, извините меня, весьма хреновое... Отсутствует система поиска продукта, расположение продуктов в разделах лишено логики... Могли бы хотя бы по алфавиту разложить, так и этого нет ... Я уж не говорю о ценах... После того, как зашел и глянул, никакого желания воспользоваться сервисом не возникло...





> действительно, без поиска и сортировки далеко не уехать...


Присоединяюсь к сказанному. Очень неудобно без поиска и сортировки.
Сама идея - великолепна.

----------


## NickGolovko

Добавлена поисковая форма.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Разделы разложены по алфавиту.

----------


## DVi

Раз у нас появился свой магазин, м.б. следует убрать раздел "Купить софт" с главной страницы? Тем более, что первая ссылка (Ampula.ru) сейчас ведет на "403. Операция запрещена."

----------


## anton_dr

Убрано.

----------


## ed13

Стало получше... Теперь бы еще софт разложить по алфавиту внутри разделов и было бы совсем хорошо... А то каша какая-то...

----------

